# Spice Chart



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2012)

Here is a quick view Spice Chart that may help you with what to add to your Rubs. It's pretty general and does not take specific international dishes into account, like Cinnamon in Geek Meat dishes but it's on use ...JJ 

source: http://adventuresinspice.com/usechart/usechart.html


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2012)

JJ, thanks for the chart.....  I'm gonna use it.....  Dave


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2012)

Great chart Jimmy


----------



## jrod62 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. 
Will add this to my evernotes file. 
Think i will print this out to keep in the kitchen


----------



## sound1 (May 23, 2012)

That took some time, Nicely done. I'll use it!


----------



## shoneyboy (May 23, 2012)




----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> That took some time, Nicely done. I'll use it!


Sorry, I forgot to post the source...http://adventuresinspice.com/usechart/usechart.html  I came across it doing some research and thought you guys could benefit...JJ


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2012)

What!  No sugar on pork?  What an oversight!   Can't beat a bit of brownsugar on porkchops baked with apples and cinnamon or the sugar we add to our smoked butts!

I know it's just a general chart but a little sugar goes a long way with hams, porkchops and butts.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy...printing it now. 

I agree Al, I just put a pork butt on and topped it with dark brown sugar, as I always do!!!


----------



## cab2g (Jun 4, 2012)

That is a nice chart! But I am surprised that they kept sugar off the meats... maybe they're talking about using sugar alone as a spice. Then yes, it'd taste weird! They also said not to pair sugar with fruits... that is even more strange!


----------



## traffictech (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info but how would the peppers fall in to this or do they go well with any meat?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2012)

TrafficTech said:


> Thanks for the info but how would the peppers fall in to this or do they go well with any meat?


Peppers? I see pepper on the chart and I'm only guessing but it's probably black pepper.


----------



## greggncathy (Jul 11, 2012)

This chart is awesome we are going to print it out and keep it in the recipe box thanks for the info!


----------



## traffictech (Jul 12, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Peppers? I see pepper on the chart and I'm only guessing but it's probably black pepper.


yea I was wondering about these kind of peppers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper

I'm thinking it might be better for me to just try out different rubs for now until I get a better understanding of spices.


----------

